# [UML] Klassendiagramm (Vorlesung, Student, Klausur)



## chriss_2oo4 (23. Februar 2013)

Hey,

ich habe ein Verständnisproblem, bzw. weiss nicht wie man folgende Problemstellung in UML korrekt modelliert:

1. Zu einer Vorlesung gibt es 2 Klausuren (Erst- und Zweitklausur)
2. Ein Student kann beliebig Klausuren schreiben.

Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht:
- Vorlesung und Klausur bilden eine Komposition mit Multiplizität 2
- Klausur und Student bilden eine Assoziation mit Multiplizität 1 / 0..*

Aber wie modelliere ich nun die Noten der einzelnen Klausuren? Weil eigentlich gibt es ja nur zwei Klausuren.
Im ER-Diagramm ist das kein Problem, dort nutze ich eine Assoziation (schreibt) und einem Attribut (Note), aber wie macht man das in UML?


Danke & viele Grüße,
chriss


----------



## socke77 (24. März 2013)

Hi,

nimm die Note als Assoziationsklasse: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assoziationsklasse.

Für das erste Domänenmodell würde ich auch modellieren, dass der Student eine Vorlesung belegen kann. Also Student 0..* ---- 0..* Vorlesung. Außerdem sollte Klausure bei Klausur --- Student Assoziation die Multiplizität * bekommen, denn sonst bedeutet es, dass es nur eine einzige Klausur gibt welche keine oder mehrere Studenten haben kann. Oder ist das gewollt?

Gruß


----------

